# [SOLVED] Collecting printer status



## confusedlb

Ok - i'm a frustrated fairly savvy computer user running Vista on a laptop and I have a very annoying Canon Mp 730. 
It was working fine this afternoon - quite happy to print until after dinner. I tried to print a document (i need 2000 finished in 2 days ahhh!!) and it keeps saying "Collecting printer status" but never prints. 
The documents queue just shows "error printing" next to the document. 
Things I have already tried:

1) restarting my computer
2) restarting my printer
3) restarting both! 
4) deleting printer and driver and reinstalling (note - plug and play didn't work - I had to manually install printer) also note - test print didn't work. 
5) I tried a new usb port - no luck
6) I've even plugged in a new usb cable with no luck. 

I am left with a printer that is on, happy to copy, fax but not scan or print. and a series of documents in my printer documents list all with Errors next to them (I cannot delete them as it says "error - sent to printer"). The status monitor just shows that message "collecting printer status" but it hasn't moved for hours. 

Any ideas - apart from throwing the canon in the bin! LOL


----------



## Riskyone101

*Re: Collecting printer status*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here and download the software for it:
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...loadDetailTabAct&fcategoryid=334&modelid=9035


----------



## confusedlb

*Re: Collecting printer status*

Thank you for your help.
I downloaded both the print drivers (again) and the software. 

The toolbox software installed fine without a problem but the printer still wouldn''t work. 

So I ran the print driver again and it got to the screen where it asked me to plug in the printer and turn it on and it would automatically detect the printer port and close the window..... well - it didn't, it came up with Caution - Cannot detect the printer port. Chek it is on and the cable connected. disconnect and reconnect. I did this any nothing changed. 

As in my previous post, I have tried a whole new cable and new usb socket, so I'm not sure why they won't talk to each other???


----------



## Riskyone101

*Re: Collecting printer status*

Ok,

1. Turn off computer
2. Connect the usb cable and the power cord, turn on printer
3. Turn on computer, it should detect printer now.


----------



## confusedlb

*Re: Collecting printer status*

OK - i just booted up my very old laptop computer I haven't used in a few years and tried printing off that and it does exactly the same thing to the old computer. 

I rang the printer repairers I use and they seem to think it is a printer problem that will require the printer to be reset manually. 
I will take it into them and keep you posted.

Cheers


----------



## Riskyone101

*Re: Collecting printer status*

Ok great, didnt know if you had a second computer or not, good job.


----------



## confusedlb

*Re: Collecting printer status*

Soooo annoying. i rang the printer technicians and they've said it just sounds like i need to hard reset the printer, so i have to drive 35 mins to the nearest service centre and pay $80 because they won't tell me how to do it over the phone!!! Annoying!!


----------



## Riskyone101

*Re: Collecting printer status*

Do you have any error code from printer?


----------



## confusedlb

*Re: Collecting printer status*

no error code, just a message on the print queue saying "printing-error". I tried to reload the printer driver again and it wouldn't recognise the port. So i took it into the repair shop and they tried some things first and it wouldn't work for them. They ran some tests and have told me the Logic board has fried and it won't recognise any port connections hence the ability to copy and fax but not print or scan - correspond with a computer. 

$380 to replace the part or I can buy a new multifunction for $250! I think i'll be buying a new one.


----------



## confusedlb

*Re: Collecting printer status*

Sorry forgot to say a big thank you for trying to help! hopefully other people won't have to search around as much as I had to!


----------



## Riskyone101

*Re: Collecting printer status*

Well sorry to hear you have to buy a new one.

You can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.


----------



## ianrfoley

When Windows XP Home Edition (SP2) is first started and a document is selected for printing,
an error occurs:

The printer a Canon Pixma iP 3000 gaves this message:

"Collecting printer status"

Switch the printer off and the following message appears:

"Printer is offline"

Then switch the printer back on and the following set of message appear:

"Printer is online"
"Preparing to print"
"Printing"

The printing functions correctly for the rest of the time the computer is switched on.

This is annoying. How can it be cured.

I have uninstalled and installed the printer and driver without solving this problem.

I am told that it could be due to a firewall. I switch off the Windows Firewall and the problem is still there.

Any ideas?
Ian R Foley


----------

